# RSDAA Post: Uber's Earnings Claim Debunked



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi,

I just saw this post on the RSDAA website which says Uber reduced their passenger rates, and (Uber) claimed this increased the driver payment, but RSDAA says it reduces the net payment.

http://www.rsdaa.com/ubers-earnings-claim-debunked.html

If Uber did indeed reduce the passenger cost (ie, per hour and/or per km rates), and if this did result in higher demand (which Uber claim and RSDAA don't seem to refute). How do we reach the conclusion that the RSDAA has drawn? All they show is two simple graphs, broken down to:

```
Heading        Before   After
Uber Fee       $6.00      $7.32
GST              $2.73      $3.33
Costs             $7.86    $11.88
Empty Kms     $1.57      $2.38
Net Earning  $11.84    $11.70
```
The RSDAA has made an assumption:

Old rates - 2 average trips per hour = $30
New Rates - 3 average trips per hour = $36.60
Also:
Working on the basis that an average trip is around 6kM and takes 12 Minutes; AND assuming you are now busier - as Uber would have you believe&#8230;

Now, assuming 3 trips at 6km and 12 minutes:
Each trip is:
Base Fare: $2.50
Per Min: $0.40 * 12 = $4.80
Per Km: $1.45 * 6 = $8.70
Total per ride: $16

At three rides per hour, that comes to $48. This doesn't equate to $36.60 that Uber claimed. So, which city are you talking about? Can we get some facts added here that can withstand cursory examination?

In theory, if Uber are claiming that they pay you more per hour, then this would have to mean:
1) You have less "dead" time without a passenger, ie, less time to pickup and/or less waiting for the next job
2) Passengers are taking longer trips, but dead time is the same

Basically, it looks like the RSDAA are claiming that the more passengers you get, the less profitable you will be (because the costs increase the most).

So, I'm confused. Where are we talking about? What are we talking about? How did we get these calculations? Can we make them more accurate?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

RSDAA estimated charts work off a biases that the $30 p/hr is nett payment for 2 trips after ALL costs subtracted, Uber fee, GST, Vehicle running costs and Empty kms.


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

That doesn't make sense either, because two trips are $32, less the Uber fee is already only $25.60 which is under the $30 starting point?

$32 for two trips
$ 6.40 for Uber Fees
$ 2.91 for GST
$ 7.92 for vehicle running costs (using the RSDAA 66c/km method)
$ 1.58 for empty running costs (using the RSDAA 20% + 66c/km method)
$13.19 would be the "before" value ....

Any other ideas how their calculations work?

PS, saw this article today which makes referense to the RSDAA:
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...ous-liberty-with-drivers-20160413-go5m4f.html

Does anyone know how many drivers are actually paid members of RSDAA ? 
Does anyone know how many active drivers Uber has?


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Who cares about the RSDAA

All talk and fluff 

Nothing will change


----------

